# Harnesses



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've seen a lot of questions on tying harnesses lately. Since Jim is fielding questions about trolling in general, I thought I might help out with those that are not familiar with tying harnesses, but would like to start. There's many ways to tie harness snells. This is what works for me.

I like to use 15 or 20# line for my snells. Some people insist on fluorocarbon, others think it's not necessary. 

I tie on a #2 octopus hook to start . I like to use a Trilene knot. I like this knot because it attaches at the eye of the hook. Most guys, when taking the hook out of a fishes mouth, will grab the shank of the hook, where the line would be if you used a snell knot. Of course, doing this would damage the line (if a snell knot was used).

After I attach the #2 octopus hook, I take a length of line as wide as I can spread my arms, which happens to be six feet. Cut the line, then attach another #2 octopus hook, via an inline snell knot ahead of the first hook. I like to use my four fingers as a guide to the spacing, which, in my case, is 3 1/2 inches. Hook preference varies. Some use a treble-octopus setup, some use two octopus hooks. I experimented with the latter last season, and thought the hook-up to net ratio was a bit better than a treble hook on the end.

It should look similar to this:










Next, add the beads. I like using 6mm beads, and occasionally use 8mm beads for a bigger presentation. I find that seven beads is perfect for using #5 and #6 blades. Some use more, some use less. It's personal preference, as are colors of the beads. This picture has my standard perch scheme, which I use 90% of the time. I never try to match the colors of the blade to the beads used. It's not a fashion show down there.










Next, I add the clevis and a 4 mm bead. Unless you want to sacrifice numerous blades to the walleye GODs, use the clevises with the nipple, or 'keeper' on them. I add the 4mm bead to keep the knot from the swivel getting caught in the hole of the first 6mm bead, which will happen while unhooking the fish, or while it's flopping around in the net.










Next, I tie on a black #10 crane swivel with a Trilene knot. I see no use in using 'high dollar' swivels. I use good ball bearing swivels on the back of my inline weights, so these work well in conjunction with those.










I wrap my harness snells around a pool noodle, with both hooks pushed into the foam, which makes it virtually snag proof. I use a standard long push-pin to hold the swivel in place.










When you're ready out on the water, throw on a blade, and start fishing.











As I said, there's a ton of different ways to do it. There's really no right or wrong way to do it, but some ways may, and probably do, work better than others. These snells work well behind inline weights, bottom bouncers, and, or Dipsies. This is a starting point for those that aren't too familiar with making harness snells. You can change, or 'hone' it to better fit your needs as you use them more.


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Steve, I tie my harnesses the same way and use the same materials, but have had problems with the blades coming off. Is there a trick to keeping them on? Seems to happen on first time as well as long time use clevises. Ive tried both the black and white ones with same results. I try to make sure the clevis is not bent to one side. Seems to happen in the net the most, I watched many fall in the pond.
Thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You'll still lose a blade here and there, especially when the sheephead are running rampant. It seems the bigger the blade, the more you'll lose. If I use #6's or #8's, I'll put a dab of quick dry Super Glue where the gap in the clevis is. Erie Outfitters sells a product called 'Zap-a-Gap' that does the same thing.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I tie mine similar to Het's the only exception is I use a Polamar knot on my treble. #20 Big Game mono, Gamatksu hooks and various assorted beads. I pull line finger tip to finger tip which is about 6ft. I use Crane swivels on one end.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> You'll still lose a blade here and there, especially when the sheephead are running rampant. It seems the bigger the blade, the more you'll lose. If I use #6's or #8's, I'll put a dab of quick dry Super Glue where the gap in the clevis is. Erie Outfitters sells a product called 'Zap-a-Gap' that does the same thing.


If your using super glue, is the clevis shot after you remove the blade?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

2CatchEyes said:


> If your using super glue, is the clevis shot after you remove the blade?



Not at all. As soon as you apply pressure to the blade, just as you would while removing it, the glue will let loose between the gap. There's no harm to the clevis, at all.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Love those harnesses. They are fun to make. I hate though when the White Bass are in and you'll catch them without knowing due to the fact the board won't go back. Other than that they are a great bait. Caught my biggest eye on one.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

When I started tying my own harnesses I watched a few video's on You Tube, The one guy did a nice job explaining it as he tied...If your just starting out tying check it out, may help.


----------



## grillman (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone use the double wide gap hook made by mustad on their harnesses? I had some success with these last year, but the eye on the #2 is smaller than the eye on a gamakatsu making it harder to tie. Most of my spinners are made with the red hook that Craig sells---not sure of the brand. What hook does anyone else use?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Steve,
the tip on the trilene knot on bottom hook is a good one. I've lost a fish or two due to that bottom snell being damaged, usually by one of my buddies of course 

I'll stick to matching my beads with blade colors. It's just a bling thing for me


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll add to Het's point about the bead above the clevis. With mono type lines, that point on the harness is where a lot the pressure is applied to the rig with a fish coming in, changing directions and so on. When using metal clevises in particular, that bead saves a lot of wear and tear on that spot. With wire rigs, it's not a problem.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Love those harnesses. They are fun to make. I hate though when the White Bass are in and you'll catch them without knowing due to the fact the board won't go back. Other than that they are a great bait. Caught my biggest eye on one.


Install the tattle flag. the work great for those persky critters


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I pretty much only tie two different bead combinations. Chartreuse and orange, they seem to be the ones I have the most confidence in. A few years ago I was making a number of different bead patterns. Not anymore, I know the ones I like. 

Good thread Het. Should be interesting to see where it takes us.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

When tournament fishing I like to use the folded metal clevis.I have never lost a blade yet.The plastic ones are nice when switching out different color blades.But I have seen many of my favorites go in the drink.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've seen a lot of questions on tying harnesses lately. Since Jim is fielding questions about trolling in general, I thought I might help out with those that are not familiar with tying harnesses, but would like to start. There's many ways to tie harness snells. This is what works for me.
> 
> I like to use 15 or 20# line for my snells. Some people insist on fluorocarbon, others think it's not necessary.
> 
> ...


Het,
Where do you store you blades when not attached to the harnesses?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

...and they say guys can't color coordinate.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Het definitely like the trilene knot for back hook, agree with wear and tear when removing hook. Joe


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Het,
> Where do you store you blades when not attached to the harnesses?
> Thanks,
> Ron


Pat Cataan's sells a very nice, clear plastic craft organizer box. I like it because the compartments have a concave bottom, so removing blades is fast and easy. The compartment sides are also molded into the box, so blades won't slide under them like they do with other boxes that you add the dividers to.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

From my experience, you will rarely loose a blade off a good interchangable clevise just from the act of it spinning. If you do, it's likely too much speed for the blade as I've broken the plastic clevises on a hard outside turn.

Most lost blades come after a fish hits em. Too many times, I've had fish rip a harness and then be gone, only to find the blade went with it. Last year, particularly in May in Lorain with all those big fish, there were at least a dozen fish that came all the way to net, holding on for dear life where the blade is attached to the harness. As soon as they was uncomfortable with the boat, they would open their mouth and out would pop our blade. No head shake, nothing except they would just let go and it was easy to see it that close up. We'd have the net just about to scoop it and gone. A couple times, the harness came flying right at us. We weren't running interchangables on those occasions to say the least. 

I've caught fish in saltwater that were never hooked and just holding on to the bait, but last year's Walleye were equally ferocious. Hard on tackle when they hit like that.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

grillman said:


> Does anyone use the double wide gap hook made by mustad on their harnesses? I had some success with these last year, but the eye on the #2 is smaller than the eye on a gamakatsu making it harder to tie. Most of my spinners are made with the red hook that Craig sells---not sure of the brand. What hook does anyone else use?


Started using the mustad ultra point double wide gap live bait hooks middle of last year. I really like them especially when using extra large worms!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Pat Cataan's sells a very nice, clear plastic craft organizer box. I like it because the compartments have a concave bottom, so removing blades is fast and easy. The compartment sides are also molded into the box, so blades won't slide under them like they do with other boxes that you add the dividers to.


I second Pat Catan's for supplies for they have unique hard to find items. Also don't forget to troll down the knitting isle because somedays the selection of GILFS can be legenandary.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> I second Pat Catan's for supplies for they have unique hard to find items. Also don't forget to troll down the knitting isle because somedays the selection of GILFS can be legenandary.


LOL, what is wrong with you


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

I Tie my slightly different for the following reasons. I believe the Snell on the bottom treble adds as a bit of a shock absorber if you will. I personally am not a trilene guy and the reason why is a palomar is a 100% knot and topped out all knots when In fisherman did a knot test on all types. That works for me. Experiment with the number of beads. The more beads you use the bigger the profile the less the smaller the profile so therefore you either going to give them a snack or a meal. They will tell you what they want. Blade size can also be very important in that scenario. As far as line used. IMO there is know substitute for Flouro especially in water thats clearer than 3 ft and a sunny day plus the durabilty of it is outstanding. The super glue is a great idea and i was not aware that the would work cant wait to try it. It is beneficial to keep a eye on the nipple of the clevis they do wear over time especially if your changing blades alot. All great stuff guys. I love talking harnesses. Go figure lol. BD


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> I second Pat Catan's for supplies for they have unique hard to find items. Also don't forget to troll down the knitting isle because somedays the selection of GILFS can be legenandary.


GILFS? hmmm...that some kinda new bead, blade or hook? Maybe related to COUGAR? Gamatsku I'd Like to Fit on my Spinners?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I just started tying and using harness's this past year so I claim to be no expert. I was using 6ft 20lb flouro leaders but started to get tired of re-tying my harness's and wasting line when they would bust in the net. Largely due to the hooks getting caught in the net and the fish shaking their heads and "snap" there goes my leader and 6ft of flouro line laying in the boat. So I started tying them about 18in long with a crane swivel. I purchased a bunch of small plastic packaging bags at Pat Catans and store the whole harness(blade attached) ready to go in these bags. You can store numerous harness's "ready to go" in a lunch bag if you want. I use 6-10ft 20lb flouro leaders and can attach em' like changing a crank or spoon. I have not noticed any difference in the "catching" as compared to making them on a "one piece" 6-10ft leader.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Het - What do you think is the reason for better hook-ups with a second octopus hook rather than a trebble?


----------



## xtremetractorteam (Mar 14, 2009)

im so excited about trying these techniques it makes me have the sudden urge to poop.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I like to leave my blades on the harness's. I like each lure to have a little of its own identity, but still want the ability to change the blade. Till this year I haven't used the #6 blades. I bought some last year but didn't get to use them. This year while tying harnesses. I noticed the # 6 blades don't pivot on the quick change clevis's like the #5's do. Some of my #6's do but not all of them. I am thinking of drilling the hole in the blade a smidge bigger. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

For a slower speed during the spring what blade size is better. I have alot of 5 and 6's. 
I got to keep my profit sharing check or a small part of it and am stocking up on blades and cranks


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Papascott said:


> Started using the mustad ultra point double wide gap live bait hooks middle of last year. I really like them especially when using extra large worms!


Papa, what size line are you using to tie the harness with the mustad ultra point?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

het- good staf
BeerBatter-get whitney metal punch and make biger holes easy no driling.Harber fright tools.

snag


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

2CatchEyes said:


> Papa, what size line are you using to tie the harness with the mustad ultra point?


Usually 20 lb seaguar, I will use 15 in certain conditions.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Wanderin Eyes. We are probably going to have that done this winter.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

het, hello noticing your harnesses i see only single blades on those harnesses do you use double bladed harnesses if not why and if so when,,,,,


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Queen Bee said:


> het, hello noticing your harnesses i see only single blades on those harnesses do you use double bladed harnesses if not why and if so when,,,,,


I always start with single colorados. There are times when I'll switch to a double willow program, but only if the fish want a faster presentation. Its a rare day when you can't get a program going on (single) colorados. I can only remember one day last season that I ran double willows.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

het do you user double colorado blades and if not why ?

thanks ,,,,,


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Thanks Wanderin Eyes. We are probably going to have that done this winter.


It's simply to do and if you search homemade tattle flags on here you will see what Het doeas with the rubber band instead of that stupid spring. 
I'm sure he can tell all again too.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Queen Bee said:


> het do you user double colorado blades and if not why ?


I've used them, but with limited success. GotOne could troll one of his double colorado setups in a rain barrel and catch nothing but hawgs. He has a lot of confidence in them, but I have little. In my opinion, confidence is huge when you're out on the water. Put something in the water with a ho-hum attitude, and you're likely to get ho-hum results. I know they work well for some, but they haven't proved themselves to me, or, more than likely, I haven't proved to myself that I can run them successfully. That should go on my list of things to work on this coming season.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

triton175 said:


> Het - What do you think is the reason for better hook-ups with a second octopus hook rather than a trebble?


I'll chime in on this one here... 

With a single hook, you have a much better chance of the fish holding on longer, and also the fish is more likely to come back for secondary bites. Think about it, if you put a single hook in your hand, and clap your other hand to it, you won't feel the hook until its pulled on. Same with a fish. Now take the treble and try the same thing, you will feel it instantly when you clap your hands together and let go immediately. A fishes mouth is no different...

Now lets talk about the hookup. With a number 1 or 2 single, as opposed to a 4 or 6 treble (what most guys use), the single hook is a lot more hook in the fish (gripping more of the fish's flesh) and more likely to hold in the fish. Also, the treble allows the fish to use the 2 other prongs of the hook as mini 'levers' to loosen the hook.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

As for the trilene knot, I would suggest snelling the hook as opposed to the trilene knot if you are using an octopus hook.

The bent eye of an octupus hook is designed to be snelled. If you tie a knot directly to the eye of an octopus hook and pull on it, what does the hook do? The point pulls away from the direction you pull. The hook acts as a lever and does the opposite of what you want it to do. Now the new pressure point on the hook is just barely below the barb, not at the bottom of the bend in the hook. 

I think some companies make 'octopus' shaped hooks without a bent eye, if you want to use the trilene knot, you may want to look into this. I choose to just snell an octopus hook.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

This alone is worth the price of admission!Do you realize how many harnesses will get retied by this one detail.Thanks !



RBud1080 said:


> As for the trilene knot, I would suggest snelling the hook as opposed to the trilene knot if you are using an octopus hook.
> 
> The bent eye of an octupus hook is designed to be snelled. If you tie a knot directly to the eye of an octopus hook and pull on it, what does the hook do? The point pulls away from the direction you pull. The hook acts as a lever and does the opposite of what you want it to do. Now the new pressure point on the hook is just barely below the barb, not at the bottom of the bend in the hook.
> 
> I think some companies make 'octopus' shaped hooks without a bent eye, if you want to use the trilene knot, you may want to look into this. I choose to just snell an octopus hook.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've never had a problem using a Trilene knot on an octopus hook. Next time I see you at the dock, I'll let you hold onto the hook while I give the line a quick jerk. I may even stick around and help you dig the hook out of your hand.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I also double snell my spinner hooks as well I find them quicker to make and it's what I learned in the first place, (I don't believe there is a wrong way though) I would rather have a few nicks in the 8 wraps of line going around the hook rather than have one going to the line that connects itself to the hook in the scenario of a knot being used. I just feel that a snell is going to hang tough a little longer. 

I have also been a #6 Trebel guy for my trailing hook but I think this season I will be tying up alot of spinners with two #2's and see what happens expecially since Mustad has the ultimate hook out now.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've never had a problem using a Trilene knot on an octopus hook. Next time I see you at the dock, I'll let you hold onto the hook while I give the line a quick jerk. I may even stick around and help you dig the hook out of your hand.


Lol, no way Het! I'm staying away from you and your hooks!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> In my opinion, confidence is huge when you're out on the water. Put something in the water with a ho-hum attitude, and you're likely to get ho-hum results. I know they work well for some, but they haven't proved themselves to me, or, more than likely, I haven't proved to myself that I can run them successfully. That should go on my list of things to work on this coming season.



Aside from great thread on tying harnesses, this has to be the single best piece of advice here. 

It's funny that we all try hundreds or thousands of different color blades and bead combination's, but somehow end up catching fish on our own personal favorite color combo.


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

have lots of 25 lb is ok


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hetfield,

I saw one of your posts a few years ago about making harnesses. That was what got me started making them. They were only about a foot long. I made a crapload of them up and we used them with 6 foot leaders with dipsey divers and jets. Now it seems that everyone is going to inline boards and the harnesses lengths are around 6 ft. Can the walleye really be spooked by the connection between the foot long harness and 6 ft leader?
I vote for the palomar on the treble hook. I have never had one fail, plus they are easier to tie for a blind guy like myself. 
One more thing....how long do you guys let these harnesses go before re-tying them with new line?
Thanks, Moondog


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

moondog5814 said:


> Hetfield,
> 
> I saw one of your posts a few years ago about making harnesses. That was what got me started making them. They were only about a foot long. I made a crapload of them up and we used them with 6 foot leaders with dipsey divers and jets. Now it seems that everyone is going to inline boards and the harnesses lengths are around 6 ft. Can the walleye really be spooked by the connection between the foot long harness and 6 ft leader?
> I vote for the palomar on the treble hook. I have never had one fail, plus they are easier to tie for a blind guy like myself.
> ...


I'm a Polamor guy on #4 treble with 6' leader. They have served me well.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the knot on the type of hook is the same as filling a room with 100 guys and asking them: braid or mono, lowrance or humminbird. chevy or ford, even type of beer but that usally works it self out.

I think alot goes back to what Het said:

"In my opinion, confidence is huge when you're out on the water. Put something in the water with a ho-hum attitude, and you're likely to get ho-hum results."

I use to drag meat around all day and be happy with it. Last year I really started more with RR but always carried worms to fall back on and never gave the RR a fair shot. Towards the end of the year I decided no more worms this year and it made me use and trust more on the RR and low and behold it worked great.
Not trying to change anyone just giving the new guys some advise try it all and don't quit changing

Moondog,
when you feel nicks or twist or knots retie. Use a cotton ball to check you line nicks will pull at the cotton and you'll fell it better


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

moondog5814 said:


> Hetfield,
> 
> I saw one of your posts a few years ago about making harnesses. That was what got me started making them. They were only about a foot long. I made a crapload of them up and we used them with 6 foot leaders with dipsey divers and jets. Now it seems that everyone is going to inline boards and the harnesses lengths are around 6 ft. Can the walleye really be spooked by the connection between the foot long harness and 6 ft leader?



I still tie my double willow setups a foot long, and use a standard 6 foot long Dipsy leader in front of them. I doubt the small terminal tackle between the two will spook fish on most days. But just in case, I like to keep the components of the leaders small.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for starting a great & helpful post Het.
I've picked up some good tips!

*Set the Hook!*

Dixie Chicken


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think it much matters how you tie the bottom hook on. 

I would be interested in everyone's opinion on speed? The differences between blade types and sizes? What's your favorite? Water temp.? When to go to cranks over spinners? So much more to talk about than just how to make them. I also think harnesses allow for the best fight from a walleye when fished behind in-line boards. Sure beats draggin dipsy's and jets.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

1.5-2.5mph, #4or 5 double willows.For colorados 1.0 to about 1.8,#5 or #6.For both willows or colorados at the upper end of there speed range I like the smaller,for the slow end I like bigger.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Lots of great info.I have to agree that without A doubt A single hook will stick more fish than A Trouble err Treble hook.Trebles look mean but in fact one good hook is much better.Learned that from A old Ontario Guide Many years ago.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I know to get the worm on the harness in a straight line and always check to make sure it's not rolling when in the water. I sill have harness come up twisted. Is there some thing else to cause the harness to twist?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Their anyways to keep the worm on the harness without losing the worm when a fish hits? Just curious.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

wanderin_eyes said:


> I know to get the worm on the harness in a straight line and always check to make sure it's not rolling when in the water. I sill have harness come up twisted. Is there some thing else to cause the harness to twist?


speed that is too fast of one. pulled dipsyes with harnesses at 2.5 and no problem till the wife took the wheel and almost did a 180. my 6 foot harness was about 6 inches long lol. know the other one about keeping a worm on when a fish hits, all i can say is good luck. this makes me think of all the guys that say trolling is a lazy way to fish. well let me tell you if i even think a fish touched the worm its time to check it. with 6 boards or dipsys its a work out. steve i hope you dont mind it wont happen again.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Rocky. I thought about my speed or current. I usally BB or Jet or inlines when pulling harness and its not always happing but i get those time when the harness is a few inches long.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I run all my harnesses about 12" long behind a 6 foot leader. Speed/twist is never an issue.


----------



## Triton20 (Mar 13, 2010)

First time posting here and wanted to say thanks for all of the great info on this site! Just ordered all my blades, beads, hooks and clevises to start building my own harnesses and was curious as what brand of flouro seagar are you guys using the red label, invisx, or abrazx?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have used all three. Honestly any will be fine. Just be sure to lubricate your knots before you cinch them tight.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Het do you ever use deep cup Colarado blades? Wouldn't they spin faster at a slower troll? thanks for any replies!!! :F


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

lomssl said:


> Het do you ever use deep cup Colarado blades? Wouldn't they spin faster at a slower troll?


I use deep cup colorados about 98% of the time. Yes. Their shape allows them to spin nicely at slow speeds.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I use deep cup colorados about 98% of the time. Yes. Their shape allows them to spin nicely at slow speeds.


.....and to thump, thump, thump, thump

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Hetfield,

Can you elaborate on why you tie your single colorado harness at 6' but tie the double willow 12" and go to a leader? Is this due to speed and twist? Can you talk about the leader you use?

Do you run the 6' colorado harness primarily behind in line weights? Can these also be effective behind Jets?

I am fairly new to walleye fishing and looking to try trolling some meat this year. 

Thanks.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Well after reaqding all the post here I might be the only one tieing Casting Harneses ??? My single hook ones measure 20" from the bend of the hook to the loop ! Have a jig/ measuring stick I use ! All my took hook ones for Bottom Bouncers measure 36" ! I use all most all quick change clevis except for a few of two blade set ups ! Bouncers only !

Must have tied about 150 total in the last week or so ? 100 single hook and 50 two hook ones ! Can get some pics I anyone wants to see them ??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wishin4Fishin said:


> Hetfield,
> 
> Can you elaborate on why you tie your single colorado harness at 6' but tie the double willow 12" and go to a leader? Is this due to speed and twist? Can you talk about the leader you use?
> 
> ...


It was simply convenience. I started running harnesses with double willows, and tied them with standard clevises. I tied them short, and used the same leaders that I had been running with spoons and Dipsys. My leaders were made of a #2 duolock snap on one end, and a #3 ball bearing swivel on the other (which is the end I connected to the Dipsy). I mainly run the colorado rigs behind inline weights, but there are days when running them behind diving devices such as Jets or Dipsys are more productive. That's one of those things you experiment with out on the water when your 'go to' technique doesn't have much 'go' to it (the fish don't want it). That's one of the many enjoyable aspects of fishing. Putting together a successful program on a 'tough bite' day.

Make sure to read through Jim Stedkes online seminar at the top of the page. There's about a hundred years of knowledge in that thread, and some other members have given some good tips in it, as well.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

hearttxp said:


> Well after reaqding all the post here I might be the only one tieing Casting Harneses ??? My single hook ones measure 20" from the bend of the hook to the loop ! Have a jig/ measuring stick I use ! All my took hook ones for Bottom Bouncers measure 36" ! I use all most all quick change clevis except for a few of two blade set ups ! Bouncers only !
> 
> Must have tied about 150 total in the last week or so ? 100 single hook and 50 two hook ones ! Can get some pics I anyone wants to see them ??


Heartxp, I tie the occasional single hook casting harness as well. I just dont do as muc casting as i use too. Sure post some pix I'd like to see them.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Here ya go Normd --If ya have any ? just Ask !


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Those are definately some Fish Catchers. I'll try to post some of my recent creations this evening.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Black bead with chartreus beads and Gold Blade ! My favorite !! And there is a reason for that !!!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

And the reason is?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

normd said:


> And the reason is?


Why you think ???? Catches FISH ! Or should I say when I use it ---I catch fish with it !


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Capt. Mike,

I notice most of your casting harnesses have a single larger bead with two smaller beads opposed to six or seven 6mm beads. Is this your preference for a casting harness? What is the difference in the two styles? I've been tying casting harnesses as well and mine are right at 21" Do you thread your loop of the harness through an egg sinker and then connect it to your main line with a ball bearing snap swivel?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Wishin4Fishin said:


> Capt. Mike,
> 
> I notice most of your casting harnesses have a single larger bead with two smaller beads opposed to six or seven 6mm beads. Is this your preference for a casting harness? What is the difference in the two styles? I've been tying casting harnesses as well and mine are right at 21" Do you thread your loop of the harness through an egg sinker and then connect it to your main line with a ball bearing snap swivel?


Yep Just Preference ! Called Spaghetti Beads ! Plus they work ! Another Captains Idea ! He sells at local bait shops around Catawba.
Two styles I assume you mean two hook ones ? Those are for bottom Bouncers ! 36" long ! Put down move sinker up off bottom and put in rod holder ! And wait ! Can run 14 rods when I want ! 
Yes thread sinker thru loop and bead will hold up and snap on line !
Hope this helps ?


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information!

Do you drag your bottom bouncers while drifting and casting? 

Sorry for the silly questions...not much else happening at work on a poor weather day!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes But Not all of them ? Maybe 6 or so ? Two on the Bow and the 4 Under the boatdown wind side where you would not cast ! Those are usually the best any ways ! Also use keel ( Banana shape) sinkers not the wire sinkers !


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I use 15 lb. nylon coated wire to tie mine up. Use Mustad Kahle# 2 hooks using snell knots. Been using this for at least 15 yrs. No problems catching wallys. They can't bite through these.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Posted on other thread but will show here too ! New Bead colors I found on Ebay !


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A little late on this discussion but I thought I'd toss in a comment on the two blade discussion.......

I generally start the day with a two bladed spinner on one and a single on the other, then I go with the flow. Some days one will outperform the others, some days not. It does seem like they prefer the two blade setup when they are aggressive. Often they shine early in the day and in heavy overcast conditions. 

It could be just that I think theyre very cool looking with two blades though..


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess I need to experiment. All I ever run are double willows. Good info in this thread for sure.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i seem to do better with double willows deep and single colorados' up high.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Their anyways to keep the worm on the harness without losing the worm when a fish hits? Just curious.


Rod Hawg. I have found that if the junk fish are picking you clean. Try "Gulp". I stays on the hook well, and the walleye eat it. Its peace of mind when I have 12 rods in the water and am having a hard time if I still have bait on them.  I try not to run worms untill I have to. Spoons pull as many fish as worms when the water is still in the low 70 to high 60 range. From the may fly hatch on, I run worms. (and pray to go salmon fishing.)


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried the worm burner? I picked one up at Happy hooker last year but have not tried it yet. For those that don't know what it is is a spoon with a short leader and a hook for a worm


----------

